# AllSnow Android & iPhone App



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I get a blank screen. Of course, that might be our office firewall. Anyone get anything?


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

I was able to get to the website. Looks like a cool app.


----------



## lilbigkid (Feb 15, 2012)

I just downloaded the app. I like the look of it but the info was outdated on the one mountain that i looked at. Where are you pulling data from?


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know
We pull the data from a variety of sources, and everything should be up to date. Which mountain were you looking at? I'll look into it and make sure it gets updated


----------



## lilbigkid (Feb 15, 2012)

It was Mohawk Mountain in CT, I'm looking forward to the tracking features as I currently have to use two seperate apps for these features. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

I just installed it and the information for Crystal Mt., WA was outdated as well.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

app looks cool but it wont let me download it because im in canada? any chance you could post an apk here?

im not sure if you have included one or not but a snow alarm clock would be awesome. something you can set a designated amount of snow to trigger an alarm at a designated time on designated days. ive only found 1 app that can do this on android and it doesnt work with my resort (whistler).


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on Crystal...We get our snow report data from the same provider as USA Today and some other major publications, and they source it from the mountains themselves. Unfortunately Crystal isn't looking up to date at the moment, which is definitely not cool. I'll be sure to ping our provider so they can look into it, and thanks again for letting us know.


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

Cheers, we hope you enjoy it! 
We just pushed through the data for Mohawk btw, the mountain should be updated in the app. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## lilbigkid (Feb 15, 2012)

BTW, it would be great if you incorporated the swipe gesture between tabs


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

That's a great suggestion, I'll be sure to pass it on to the dev team.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

no love for Canada?


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry Mike we just pushed through Canada today and it should be ready for installs soon, within a couple hours. Definitely at some point this evening.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

its working now. app is pretty cool and runs well on my HTC one s. please 
put In a snow fall alarm clock if you can. I'd happily pay for the app if it had that feature


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Mike, failed to mention it before but the Android app already has push notifications for just that purpose (coming soon on the iPhone). Anytime there's over 3 inches of snow within 250 miles of you (or however many km that is), the app should notify you with a push. Don't know if will wake you up in the middle of the night tho! And btw, we intend to keep the app free, even as we roll out new features over the course of the season


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I like it!! only things so far that I think could use improvement:

- more than 3 day forecast would be great
- Trail maps in higher resolution, some of them are blurry when you zoom in and others are perfect. 

nice app so far though, thanks


----------



## lilbigkid (Feb 15, 2012)

I just noticed that the app map shows Titcomb Mountain located in CT when its actually in ME.


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on that! We just updated the map location now.


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I like it!! only things so far that I think could use improvement:
> 
> - more than 3 day forecast would be great
> - Trail maps in higher resolution, some of them are blurry when you zoom in and others are perfect.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Are there any trail maps in particular you can name that are blurry? We reached out to a bunch of mountains in the off season to get the best resolution that could provide, but it's worth us asking again for specific mountains that could definitely be better. 
Re: weather forecast...Our update coming soon will have 10 day weather and snow forecasts. Here's a screenshot of what's to come, we're pretty psyched!


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hidden Valley, MO page is very outdated. All stats say either N/a or 0. The trail map is from 2-3 years ago. Official site says base of 8-16", 11/14 runs open, and 3/4 lifts open. Also, the badlands and outlaw are terrain parks, not runs(listed under trail reviews). I would really like to see this get updated soon.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

This app has good design and i like it, but the data needs to be pushed through more frequently.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Zcev5454 said:


> Hidden Valley, MO page is very outdated. All stats say either N/a or 0. The trail map is from 2-3 years ago. Official site says base of 8-16", 11/14 runs open, and 3/4 lifts open. Also, the badlands and outlaw are terrain parks, not runs(listed under trail reviews). I would really like to see this get updated soon.


Like it's possible to get lost at Hidden Valley. And base depth doesn't really matter since there are always bare spots. I'm stunned and amazed that Hidden Valley is even on the app in the first place.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I've had AllSnow and AllTrails (for mountain biking) for a while now. Always liked it! :thumbsup:


----------



## lilbigkid (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been trying to use this app to show support but I can't anymore. The app is always outdated and the android app doesn't have tracking. It doesn't even have settings so I can configure the app the way I want. I like the idea and the look of the app but it's just not very good.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

I un-installed it as well. It's really not usable.


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2012)

*Android update (and iPhone) wil have free tracking for all mountains*



lilbigkid said:


> I've been trying to use this app to show support but I can't anymore. The app is always outdated and the android app doesn't have tracking. It doesn't even have settings so I can configure the app the way I want. I like the idea and the look of the app but it's just not very good.


Thanks for feedback on the settings, and I hear you on tracking for the Android, we're working hard right now to get it integrated. It will be coming with the next update in a few weeks, and will have free tracking for every mountain in database! Stay tuned!


----------

